# Love making bags



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

Really got the bag making bug


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

These are beautiful, and would be great for a knitting project. I bet you could sell them.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very pretty! From your title, I was wondering what the heck "love making" bags were? Didn't I get a laugh out of my faux pas?!!? LOL


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I sew a little, and can appreciate the time and talent that went into these bags...well done


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice! I know what you mean, One year everybody I know got a bag for Christmas- I love the middle one-cute!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Cin said:


> Very pretty! From your title, I was wondering what the heck "love making" bags were? Didn't I get a laugh out of my faux pas?!!? LOL


LOL thats funny


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Your bags are gorgeous! I love your choice of fabrics.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Your bags are lovely! Do you use a pattern or create your own?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I like them all. Well done.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

All your bags are terrific! Really like your pattern.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely bags. I like the shape and fabric of the last one.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

blue0608 said:


> Really got the bag making bug


When I was in high school I made and sold bags to my fellow students. The bags with the braided handles sold really well.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Where did you find those fabulous art deco fabrics? Those two florals are beautiful!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the lovely comments, I made the pattern as I went along  ... the fabrics are furnishing fabric x


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Really beautiful bags!
Love them all!


----------



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cin said:


> Very pretty! From your title, I was wondering what the heck "love making" bags were? Didn't I get a laugh out of my faux pas?!!? LOL


That made me smile lol :lol:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice. Inspiring me to get down to sewing room and sew. Your bags are great colors and just the right size.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty they are I like the last one on the first page. I think I need to find a pattern for some bags.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your fabric choices, nice work!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love your fabric choices&#128521;


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Great bags.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

johannecw said:


> Your bags are lovely! Do you use a pattern or create your own?


Please share if you have a pattern


----------



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

suereid said:


> Please share if you have a pattern


I made pattern up but will try and draw something up with measurements and post it x


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Love your bags but I would need a larger sized one lol.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

blue0608 said:


> I made pattern up but will try and draw something up with measurements and post it x


That would be great if you could! Thank you.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE the 1st bag... the style and choice of fabric print. The others are also very nice. You are very talented.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Cin said:


> Very pretty! From your title, I was wondering what the heck "love making" bags were? Didn't I get a laugh out of my faux pas?!!? LOL


 :twisted: Me too!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Love the colors and pattern of the last one.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

These are really beautiful, wonderful handwork! Did you make your own pattern? I like the styles as well as the fabric choices.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These are GORGEOUS! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Bags are delightful.For years my Mom voluntarily made bags for women taking prothesis home from the hospital after surgery. She got her fabrics from a designer's sample books. They were beautiful, and free.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Love your bags, the fabric is gorgeous (especially bags 1 and 3)!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Cin said:


> Very pretty! From your title, I was wondering what the heck "love making" bags were? Didn't I get a laugh out of my faux pas?!!? LOL


Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! That was just great!!!!!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice bags! Your fabrics are lovely, they suit the shape of the bags. Now I want to make one too.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh I love your bags, do you sell them?Where and how much? They are all great.You are so talented, i just wouldnt know where to start!

Great!!!!

Emmy


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Your bags are great.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice bags


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> Where did you find those fabulous art deco fabrics? Those two florals are beautiful!!


I would also like to know your fabric source. Thank you.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

blue0608 said:


> Hi, thanks for the lovely comments, I made the pattern as I went along  ... the fabrics are furnishing fabric x


Oh, I've done some furniture re-upholstery and made curtains using furnishing fabrics. I thought that might be what you used. Thanks. Beautiful choices!!!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

blue0608 said:


> I made pattern up but will try and draw something up with measurements and post it x


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Great!
What size are the bags on average?
Some that I have made are on the smallish side ...
Thanks.



blue0608 said:


> I made pattern up but will try and draw something up with measurements and post it x


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

No wonder you like making bags. You have a talent for it and your bags are beautiful. Thanks for showing...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.... all of them.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great looking bags! Makes me want to do some sewing.


----------



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

May said:


> Great!
> What size are the bags on average?
> Some that I have made are on the smallish side ...
> Thanks.


The finished size is roughly 12" wide x 11" deep x


----------



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

Irish Kathleen said:


> I would also like to know your fabric source. Thank you.


It is furnishing/upholstery fabric so quite heavy, I get mine from a store in Canterbury Kent but I'm certain other fabric shops would sell similar, the first bag is made from a fabric called Visby which is apparently a Swedish fabric. I've had a quick look online and ebay have a variety of similar fabrics if it's any help. x


----------



## CableKnitter (Oct 22, 2011)

You do very beautiful work.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cute bags!!! Really fun stuff


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are gorgeous


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I made many years back I bought from Laura Ashley materials from many different places and we donate all but after friends brought there curtains and we used that to make bags and all money we gave to hospital.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They are fabulous and the fabrics are gorgeous where did you find them?


----------



## blue0608 (Feb 26, 2013)

st1tch said:


> They are fabulous and the fabrics are gorgeous where did you find them?


The fabrics are from a store in Canterbury, Kent called Lenleys, and thank you for the lovely comments :thumbup:


----------

